# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Količina mlijeka kod produženog dojenja

## emira

Ako sam fulala topic molim admina da ga premjesti  :Embarassed: 

Zanima me koliko mlijeka imate vi čija dječica imaju preko godinu dana?

Davudu je sada 16 mjeseci i doji ponekad kad se vratim s posla (2-3 x potegne i to je to) i obavezno pred spavanje. Rijetko kad doji preko noći. Tj. sretnica sam čije dijete prespava noć bez buđenja  :Smile: . Vikendom doji i za popodnevni spavanac.
No, u zadnje vrijeme primjećujem da mi se količina mlijeka jako smanjila. Kad sisa uopće ne čujem ono slatko i slasno gutanje. A i sike mi se više uopće ne pune. 
Ima li načina malo povećati količinu mlijeka koja se već smanjila shodno broju podoja i ima li uopće smisla s obzirom na dob djeteta?

----------


## ana.m

Gle, ja sam dvoje dosta dugo dojila (22 i 27 mj).
I količina mlijeka u to vrjeme koje ti spominjše je isto bila mala jer radila sam, sisali bi kada bi ja bila doma, nekada je to bilo čak samo jednomna dan, ovisi kako sam radila.
Mislim da nije potrebno povećavati količinu mlijeka jer kao prvo mlijeko ne nestaje preko noći, a i dijete vjerojatno ima onoliko koliko mu treba. Za njegove potrebe u toj dobi sasvim dovoljno.
Meni su cice već tako pred kraj dojenja bile totalno iscjeđene, obješene i nikakve. 
Ja zapravo ni ne znam kako bi mi cice trebale izgledati kada se ne doji. Ili dojim ili sam trudna. I tako zadnjih već skoro 6 godina. Cice se jadne ni nisu stigle vratiti u neko "normalno" stanje.

----------


## Linda

emira, koliko dijete doji, toliko se mlijeka proizvodi. Uspostavila se ponuda i potražnja, nema tu puno filozofije. 
Mislim da nema smisla raditi na povećanju količine mlijeka - ima ga upravo toliko koliko je potrebno i nema smisla slati tijelu pogrešne signale. 
Dokle god maleni doji, mlijeko ne može netragom nestati.

Uživaj  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Zanima me koliko mlijeka imate vi čija dječica imaju preko godinu dana?


a kako da to izmjerim?  :Smile: 

margita doji 1-3 puta dnevno, ako doji duže od 5 minuta na jednoj dojci, onda izjavi da je prazna i da bi drugu. to je sve o trenutnoj količini što znam  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Čini mi se da je baš Lutonjica jednom rekla kako joj se čini da se sad (u sudijskoj nadoknadi  :Laughing: ) mlijeko proizvodi kad dijete krene sisati, pa i nema onog osjećaja punjenja. I kod mene je slično. Mada ne vidim potrebe da se povećava ako je dijete zadovoljno.
Uh, već je toliko porastao  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## emira

Ma ja mislim da imam jaaako malo mlijeka, zato sam i postavila pitanje. Strah da će mi skroz nestati. Možda sam zabrijala... Valjda mi fali ona najslađa scena kad cica, a curi mu mljekeco iz usta, ili bijeli jezik od mlijeka  :Smile: 



> a kako da to izmjerim?


ma nisam mislila baš na točnu mililitražu, nego onako otprilike; puno, malo, nikako...

----------


## Lutonjica

> ona najslađa scena kad cica, a curi mu mljekeco iz usta, ili bijeli jezik od mlijeka


joj, pa ja te scene ne vidjeh otkad su bile baš male bebe.
i ako me pitaš koliko ja mislim da imam mlijeka, onako, moj filing, rekla bih jako malo, skoro ništa.
pa svejedno jedno dijete dojila do 4,5 a drugo sad ima preko 3 i doji

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I ja nešto juče pratim i čini mi se iz lijeve nekih 4-5 finih gutljaja, iz desne jedva 3, a ja i dalje insistiram na samo jednoj po podoju. Ali to njemu sekunde ne smeta da sisa, vidim da u mlijeku više nije finta. Sad mu dajem koja mi je u tom trenutku zgodnija, ne pazim više na red (što sam prije morala jako zbog hiperlaktacije i povjesti mastitisa), i nastojim svesti na jedno dojenje-maženje pred spavanje.
Emira ja mislim da će mlijeka biti, koliko toliko dokle god  Davud bude dojio. Pa neke žene kažu da su mjesecima iza potpunog prestanka mogle istisnuti po koju kapljicu.

----------


## bebeto

Da iskoristim ovu temu pa da vas pitam za savjet. Moja Viki ima 17 mj. i doji samo prije spavanja plus jos otprilike 2-3 puta tijekom noci.Nije to neko nasisavanje, onako par minuta. Preko dana vec neko vrijeme nece siku, jednostavno okrene glavu i kaze da "nece" pa joj onda obicno dam nekakav jogurt a u jutro joj namazem dukatelu ili abc na kruh. Mlijeko joj ne dajem (ni kravlje ni AD) pa me zanima buduci da je svela sisanje na minimum da li joj je to dovoljno ???

----------


## Indi

Moje je mišjenje da je to dovoljno jer kravlje mlijeko potencira izlučivanje i željeza i kalcija, ujedno opterećuje bubrege količinom proteina.

----------


## bebeto

Kravlje joj ne bi ni davala, imam u pripremi *** bio mlijeko poslije 12 mj. u slucaju da skroz izbaci siku. A nadam se da to nece biti brzo !

_apricot editirala ime proizvođača_

----------


## (maša)

NIsam nikad znala koliko mlijeka ima a i neznam kako bi to izmjerila...

Miha dojio do 27 mj...na zahtjev...nakon prvih par mjeseci cice više uopće nisu bile tvrde ni prepunjene ni nakon dužeg necicanja tako da mi ni to nije bio nikakav pokazatelj.
Nakon prestanka dojenja još 2 mj prilikom stiskanja cice bi mlijeko štrcnulo u mlazu a bile su sasvim normalne.

----------


## bibai

Ja sam se po prestanku dojenja (nakon 30 mjeseci) izdajala nekoliko dana izdajalicom da izbjegnem mastitis. Znači ne do kraja već do popuštanja napetosti. 
Prvih nekoliko puta u razmacima od par sati je bilo 100-150 ml, poslije sve manje. 
S tim da je moj sisao kao dojenče.

----------


## bebeto

Joj Apricot sorry, izletio mi naziv...

----------


## Winter

Negdje sam procitala da se nakon cca 6. mjeseca kolicina mlijeka neda vise povecati ali mi se to ne cini tocno.  :Unsure: 
Mala se bila razbolila tocno 5 dana prije rodjendana i tjedan dana doslovno nista nije jela, samo je cicala, nakon toga sam primjetila da su mi cice punije bile par dana dok se nije opet ubacila u uobicajeni ritam. 
SAmo se nadam da necu imati problema s mastitisima kad prestanemo cikiti.

----------


## Linda

> Negdje sam procitala da se nakon cca 6. mjeseca kolicina mlijeka neda vise povecati ali mi se to ne cini tocno. 
> Mala se bila razbolila tocno 5 dana prije rodjendana i tjedan dana doslovno nista nije jela, samo je cicala, nakon toga sam primjetila da su mi cice punije bile par dana dok se nije opet ubacila u uobicajeni ritam. 
> SAmo se nadam da necu imati problema s mastitisima kad prestanemo cikiti.


 I sama si dobro zaključila. Zašto nakon šestog, sedmog, osmog... kojeg god mjeseca (ili godine) odjednom ne bi bilo moguće povećati količinu mlijeka? Najčešće se radi o tome da beba oko šestog mjeseca počne s dohranom, pa samim time manje doji i manje se mlijeka stvara. To samo potvrđuje da se mlijeko stvara na principu ponude i potražnje i prilagođava se potrebama. Kad bi se potrebe iz bilo kojeg razloga povećale u bilo kojoj dobi djeteta, povećala bi se i proizvodnja, kao što se dogodilo kad ti je dijete bilo bolesno.

----------


## sasa

v. je prestao dojiti nakon 38 mjeseci, pred kraj je dojio jednom dnevno ili čak jednom u2 dana, kada je prestao, ja nisam imala apsolutnu nikakvu napetost u dojkama, a on se prištekao neki dan, nakon više od dva mjeseca po prestanku, i ustvrdio da mlijeka ima.

----------


## bebeto

Moj stariji je dojio 24 mj. i kad je prestao nisam ni ja osjecala nikakvu napetost a mlijeka je bilo jos godinu dana nakon prestanka,ne u mlazovima ali kad bi stisnula bradavicu pojavilo bi se. No zato kad sam rodila Viki i pocela nju dojit imala sam osjecaj kao da su mi kanalici zacepljeni jer bi se ona bas onako namucila dok mlijeko nebi krenulo. Uvijek sam se pitala jeli to bas iz toga razloga sto je mlijeko iz prvog dojenja mozda ostalo u kanalicima i zacepilo ih.

----------


## kaina

dojila 13 mj i kad smo prestale imala sam mlijeka još 4 mj poslije  uz minimalna izdajanja da ne bi nastupila upala. Imala sam mlijeka u početku po izdajanju iz svake dojkepo cca po 3- 4 dcl

----------


## Tincha

Evo i ja sam već nekoliko puta pomislila kako se količina mlijeka u sisama ozbiljno smanjila i da je pitanje ima li što za prezalogajiti uopće... Kojiput mi vuče jako, da mi je sve neugodno i bolno, pa si mislim da sauga na prazno... Let down više ne osjetim... Ali sam zato jučer navečer i danas ujutro lijepo čula njegovo brzo gutanje kad je krenulo mlijeko... Dojke su mi manje, opuštene, iako još nisu dosegle onu staru veličinu (po svemu sudeći ni neće), ali mlijeka definitivno ima. Dojimo 15 mj.

----------


## Jelka

Ja LD osjetim. Prek dana cica kad dođem s posla, i to barem 15-ak minuta, i navečer za spavanje, osim ak nije nervoznija pa toga bude češće. Prek vikenda kad god se sjeti, recimo 10-ak puta dnevno. Po noći 1-2 puta.

Vrlo često ju vidim da guta, kolika god bila pauza između podoja. Ak se dovoljno dugo igra na jednoj cici, vrlo brzo će ponovo krenuti LD.

A zna se desiti da ja mislim kak se natrpala mm, dam joj vode, a ona u cugu popije deci. Ili pojede zavidnu količinu hrane.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## znatizeljna

> nakon prvih par mjeseci cice više uopće nisu bile tvrde ni prepunjene ni nakon dužeg necicanja tako da mi ni to nije bio nikakav pokazatelj.
> Nakon prestanka dojenja još 2 mj prilikom stiskanja cice bi mlijeko štrcnulo u mlazu a bile su sasvim normalne.


ovo me umirilo.

Vanja još uvijek doji ko novorođenče; s tim da je jako kasno i teško prihvatio dohranu. Tamo negdje sa 13 mjeseci kad sam ja počela radit. I još brljavi Kad sam ja doma, of kors.
Doji ujutro ako se probudi, kad dođem sa posla i nešto sitno do spavanja, a onda zaspi na cici i doji xy puta po noći.

Sad je sa bakom i dedom na moru, a ja muku mučim sa prepunim cicama i izdajalicom, kupusom, ručnim izdajanjem (lošim od kojeg me bole cice). Veselo...jedva čekam petak da ga vidim i prištekam.

Maša je dojila 26 mjeseci i pred kraj mi je znala reći: Neću tu cicu, ta mi nije fina. 
I naravno, kad se braco rodio, a ona se prištekala, rekla mi je sva u čudu: Mama, pa ima mlijeka!

----------


## iva_luca

Moja gumelina cica 17 mjeseci. Kad sam počela raditi, podoji su se sveli na tri dnevno: ujutro, poslije mog posla i pred spavanje. 
Kad dođem s posla, mirna je dok ne zatvorim vrata stana.... ali kad se vrata zalupe, tog trena počinje cendranje-vrištanje-plakanje-negodovanje-smijuljenje-moljakanje.... i povlačenje za ruku u pravcu kreveta. Nekad mi ni cipele ne da skinuti! 
Vikendom cica barem još tri puta između toga. Srećom, noć odspava u komadu. 
Tehnika - cica jednu dok prstićima traži drugu, a bradavicu mrcvari ko da traži frekvenciju za bolji prijam signala!  :Laughing:  Po podoju promjeni položaj kojih desetak puta: jednostavno zine, ispusti bradavicu i viče - drugu... i tako u krug! 
Koliko mlijeka ima? Pokušavala sam ocijeniti ali, ne ide mi računica.... Dojke su se smanjile ali još nisu kao nekad (mislim na veličinu, oblik je definitivno promijenjen!), više nema napetosti a LD nisam osjetila već mjesecima. 
Ono što pouzdano znam je da moja gumelina može papati svoje slatke uvijek, bila sita ili gladna  :Cool:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Negdje sam procitala da se nakon cca 6. mjeseca kolicina mlijeka neda vise povecati ali mi se to ne cini tocno.


Moje je meni poslije nekih 16-17 mjeseci u jednoj bolesnoj epizodi, bez apetita za hranu, nabildao tako da sam opet osjetila prepunjenost kad se razmak povećao.

----------


## kli_kli

Izi ima 21 mesec, ja dojim 5 godina, a mleka ima previse.
To zakljucujem jer kad Izi sisa cujem jako gutanje sve vreme. Mene i brine sto imam tako puno mleka, jer jos uvek nemam ni menstruaciju, a ne zelim da mu uskracujem podoje, pa ne znam kako da smanjim prolaktin.
Jedino kad sam 7 dana postila na cedjenim sokovima sam primetila da ima nesto manje mleka.
Nekad cak osecam i ono peckanje kad se pune sike, kao kad je beba mala.
I da, i dalje nosim E korpe..

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> I da, i dalje nosim E korpe..


 Izvinjavam se na OT, a ja presretna što sam nazadu u E korpama  :Smile:

----------


## Švrćo

> Moja gumelina cica 17 mjeseci. Kad sam počela raditi, podoji su se sveli na tri dnevno: ujutro, poslije mog posla i pred spavanje. 
> Kad dođem s posla, mirna je dok ne zatvorim vrata stana.... ali kad se vrata zalupe, tog trena počinje cendranje-vrištanje-plakanje-negodovanje-smijuljenje-moljakanje.... i povlačenje za ruku u pravcu kreveta. Nekad mi ni cipele ne da skinuti! 
> Vikendom cica barem još tri puta između toga. Srećom, noć odspava u komadu. 
> Tehnika - cica jednu dok prstićima traži drugu, a bradavicu mrcvari ko da traži frekvenciju za bolji prijam signala!  Po podoju promjeni položaj kojih desetak puta: jednostavno zine, ispusti bradavicu i viče - drugu... i tako u krug! 
> Koliko mlijeka ima? Pokušavala sam ocijeniti ali, ne ide mi računica.... Dojke su se smanjile ali još nisu kao nekad (mislim na veličinu, oblik je definitivno promijenjen!), više nema napetosti a LD nisam osjetila već mjesecima. 
> Ono što pouzdano znam je da moja gumelina može papati svoje slatke uvijek, bila sita ili gladna


Kod nas je otprilike ovakva situacija, a i tehnika sisanja (čak i ako drugu poklopim svojim dlanom, ona miče moj dlan i traži bradavicu).

I često čujem ono pravo ritmično gutanje, pa se iznenadim koliko mlijeka još ima...... A sise, mekane, opuštene..... ugh.

----------


## V&NMama

Ja imam pitanje, ne znam kud da ga smjestim, mislim da je za ovaj topic..
Naime, od samog početka dojenja meni je bilo nekako zgodnije dojiti malenog na lijevoj sisi, nekako kao da smo se i ja i on mogli udobnije smjestiti kad je bio s lijeve strane (možda će nekome biti smješno, ali tako je bilo  :Smile: ). Negdje kad je navršio godinu dana, ja sam se smislila da ga onda nastavim dojiti samo na lijevoj sisi, a desnu smo pustili. I tako nam je desna "presušila", nakon nekog vremena u njoj više nije ni bilo mlijeka (ili vrlo, vrlo malo, sad kad je stisnem ide samo malo kao kolostrum). Maleni nije ni tražio više tu desnu, nego se udomaćio na lijevoj. Nekad mu iz štosa ponudim desnu, ali on ili odmah odbije ili proba pa kad povuče jednom-dvaput pusti i neće, kaže "Ne mama, duguuu!!!" E sad, ja sam se nešto ovih dana zabrinula da nisam možda pogriješila što sam to napravila, možda bi on sada imao više mlijeka da je ostao na obje??? Inače, ima 18 mjeseci i obožava svoju "cic".

----------


## annie84

A ja imam pak drugi problem. Jan ne spava cijelu noć, cica po noći i 1x po danu, predvečer kad dođem s posla. Htjela bih prestati dojiti i što se spavanja tiče nije neki problem, zaspi on kod mm-a, uz puno buđenja, no ja imam jako puno mlijeka i nakon nekog vremena počne samo kapati, što nije baš ugodno. Ako se izdojim, opet će se stvarati mlijeko-što da radim? Da se izdajam samo malo dok ne bude podnošljivo? 

Jan ima već 18,5 mjeseci i rado bi prestala dojiti.

----------


## lionne

@V&Nmama
Ne brini, vaš izbor je isto ok  :Smile: 
Mnoge bebe iz raznih razloga preferiraju jednu dojku nad drugom i ukoliko je beba češće na jednoj dojci, a rjeđe na drugoj dešava se kao kod vas – jedna proizvodi više, druga manje – svaka baš onoliko koliko se od nje traži!
Mame blizanaca također mogu na dvije dojke prehraniti dvije bebe!
Tako da se ne brineš, zakon ponude i potražnje djeluje do kraja i tvoj dečkić na svoju cic dobije i dalje mlijeka koliko želi  :Smile:

----------


## lionne

@annie84
Uvijek je idealan postepeni prestanak, dakle ukidanje jednog po jednog podoja ili recimo svakog drugog – osim što je nježnije za bebu nježnije je i za tvoje dojke koje imaju vremena prilagoditi se postepeno smanjenju potražnje. Naravno i tada trebaš paziti da se ne prepune, i po potrebi kao što si rekla izdajati da popustiš napetost, ali šanse da se to desi su mnogo manje.

Ukoliko si sigurna da želiš prestati odjednom tada ćeš sigurno morati mnogo više vremena i brige posvećivati dojkama. Nisi točno napisala koliko često dojite noću, ali s obzirom da kažeš da ima puno buđenja vjerujem da i doji često. Dakle nikako ne smiješ dozvoliti prepunjenost (naročito pazi na noć jer ako odjednom prespavaš u komadu duže nego inače moglo bi se desiti da se probudiš sa prepunim grudima i potencijalnim mastitisom). Možeš si pomoći oblozima od listova svježeg kupusa, a ovdje ćeš naći više detalja o njegovom korištenju.

Srednji put bi mogao biti da još neko vrijeme zadržite onaj podoj u predvečerje. Razmisli o svemu i izaberi šta najviše odgovara tebi i Janu! U svakom slučaju mazite se mnogo mnogo  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

@ lionne: hvala ti na savjetima! Baš kao što si i rekla, u petak i subotu sam spavala duže i bez Jana i naravno, dojke su se prepunile, točnije naravno ekstremno puno ona koju češće dajem noću. Po noći Jan cica pa sigurno tri puta, po danu oko 2 puta. Pokušat ću za sada ostavit podoj pred spavanje i jedan po noći. Pa ćemo vidjet kako dalje, jer njemu cica nije samo za jelo, njemu nekad iz dosade dođe da cica, to mene izluđuje. Za mazit se sve kužim i to mi je ok, za jelo isto, ali to da traži iz dosade ili ako imam bilo kakvu majicu u koju je lako ugurat ruku-evo njega odmah i gura ruke, aaaaaa....ali ajde, sve je to za djecu  :Smile:

----------


## V&NMama

lionne, hvala puno  :Smile: !

----------


## natilalimaci

Moj L. je 13 mjeseci, još sikimo, ujutro, navečer, neki puta i prije podne i poslije podne... Noću rijeđe.

Ja za 4 tjedna idem na službeni put na 2 tjedna, ali ću se vratiti u petak i biti tu preko vikenda i onda opet u nedjelju navečer otići do petka. 

Jel ima šanse da ne prekinemo dojenje?  

Mislim ponijeti izdajalicu sa sobom, a i vikende ćemo provesti skupa.

Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## Linda

> Moj L. je 13 mjeseci, još sikimo, ujutro, navečer, neki puta i prije podne i poslije podne... Noću rijeđe.
> 
> Ja za 4 tjedna idem na službeni put na 2 tjedna, ali ću se vratiti u petak i biti tu preko vikenda i onda opet u nedjelju navečer otići do petka. 
> 
> Jel ima šanse da ne prekinemo dojenje? 
> 
> Mislim ponijeti izdajalicu sa sobom, a i vikende ćemo provesti skupa.
> 
> Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?


Kakav je tvoj stav? Želiš li da to bude povod za prekid ili želiš nastaviti? Moguće je i jedno i drugo.

----------


## Superman

Moj dječak ima 23 mjeseca. Ako smo zajedno, doji po cijele božje dane (i noći)! U zadnje vrijeme primjećujem kako mi niti nakon 8h provedenih bez sisanja (dok sam na poslu), grudi nisu napete kao prije... Osim toga, sve rijeđe čujem gutanje.  :Sad:  A on uporno i dalje sisa i stalno viče: "dugi!" i prebacuje se sa sike na siku bezbroj puta (žao mi je što nisam neka druga vrsta sisavca, pa da ih imam, recimo 12  :Razz: ). Ja se jednako hranim i uzimam tekućinu, on jednako intenzivno doji, pa ipak se nešto događa i mlijeka je sve manje i manje...  :Sad: 

Ne bih htjela prestati dojiti, a ni moj sin ne želi prestati s dojenjem. Mogu li išta učiniti da se količina mlijeka bar malo poveća?

----------


## Linda

Superman, tvoja situacija je identična mojoj i zaista nemaš zbog čega binuti. Količina mlijeka se prilagodila potrebama, zato nema prepunjenosti. Mlijeka ima onoliko koliko maleni treba i ne trebaš brinuti da će samo tako nestati. Bit će ga uvijek dokle god doji. Ako ga je manje, znači da manje doji. Količina bi se povećala kad bi više dojio. 
Zbog čega misliš da bi trebala imati više mlijeka? Pa, on se ne buni, zar ne?

 :Smile:

----------


## Superman

Mislim da je njegovo uporno izmjenjivanje dojki zapravo nezadovoljstvo...  :Sad:  Osobito mi teško bude noću, jer je postalo očito da je žedan, a da jednostavno žeđ ne uspijeva utažiti dojeći. Počela sam mu po noći davati vodu na bočicu, što do sad nikad nije bilo potrebno.  :Sad:

----------


## Linda

I moj radi istu stvar, mislim na ovo sa smjenjivanjem, ali ja se ne opterećujem time. Ne radi to uvijek, obično samo kod večernjeg uspavljivanja. S obzirom da je inače sve ok, ne bih rekla da mu išta fali.
Kako je kod vas? To radi uvijek ili samo nekad?
Razumijem da brineš da je žedan noću, ali kad mu daš vode, utječeš na smanjivanje količine mlijeka, jer će toliko manje tvog mlijeka tražiti.

----------


## Superman

Preko dana izmijenjuje dojke stalno. A po noći, ako se sisanje i izmjenjivanje dojki protegne preko mjere izdržljivosti (pola sata-sat), nudim vodu, što on u principu ljutito odbija na prvu, ali kad povuče par gutljaja smiri se i spava dalje... Nadam se da je razumljivo da bi mi bilo puno jednostavnije, praktičnije i draže da utaži žeđ mojim mlijekom nego bilo čim drugim.  :Sad:

----------


## Linda

Hm.. razumijem te.
Jesi probala možda s kompresijama?

----------


## Superman

Nekad davno jesam, bez rezultata. Ali to je već dio povijesti mojih problema s količinom mlijeka, o čemu sam naširoko i ovdje pisala... Ukratko: isključivo sam dojila do 3. mjeseca, uz konstantnu borbu s prirastom težine ispod donje granice. No tek kad sam počela s nadohranom, dijete je počelo naočigled rasti. Da se ne ponavljam po ne znam koji put: sve sam odradila po pravilima i kako treba (dojenje još u rađaonici, na zahtjev, isključivo dojenje, danju i noću...) i nitko nema objašnjenje zašto je ispalo tako kako je.

----------


## natilalimaci

> Kakav je tvoj stav? Želiš li da to bude povod za prekid ili želiš nastaviti? Moguće je i jedno i drugo.


Želim nastaviti, naravno.  Zato se i vraćam preko vikenda; osim toga msilim da je prerano uopće ostaviti ga na 5 dana, ali nemam izbora. 

Osim toga, da još sve bude kompliciranije, u zadnja 3-4 dana promjetim da se povećava količina mlijeka.  Grudi sad znaju biti napete i mogu napipati balončiće mlijeka što već nekoliko mjeseci nisam mogla.  

Kad je on bio 5 mjeseci, imala sam imala kratki posao pa sam od kuće bila odsutna od 9 do 5 i , naravno došlo je do zastoja na jednoj dojci, i jedva je on to izvukao nakon dva dana.  

Sada me strah što će biti kad me ne bude 5 dana.  Onda mi izdajalica nije nimalo pomogla, ni masiranje, ni oblozi topli, nego samo bebač.

----------


## Linda

Superman, baš mi je žao zbog problema koje ste imali, pa tim više mogu razumjeti tvoju brigu.
Ali 23 mjeseca!! Pa to je i više nego fantastično i najveći povod da budeš ponosna i samouvjerena - uspjeli ste, a uspijevate i dalje.  :Smile: 
I sama znaš da je uporno dojenje jedino što ti najbolje može nabildati produkciju mlijeka. Eventualno izdajanje, pa makar u prazno. I puno kontakta, koliko god je to moguće. Sretno!


natilalimaci, tek sad vidim da si pitala ima li šanse da NE prekinemo dojenje... mislila sam da pitaš ima li šanse da prekinemo dojenje. Sorry..
A čuj, nemam ti za reći ništa pametno što već i sama ne znaš. Izdajanje, masiranje, održavanje laktacije... možda će se smanjiti produkcija mlijeka, ali neće sigurno potpuno nestati. Super da imaš taj vikend za povratak, bebaču će to puno značiti. Već će on naći načina da ponovo navuče koliko mu treba. Vjerujem da ti odvajanje teško pada i da ti je sve ovo stresno, ali probaj otjerati sve negativne misli, usredotoči se na ono što moraš odraditi i na to da održiš laktaciju, a kad sve prođe onda dan po dan... sretno i javi se, a možeš i na sos telefon, za savjet ili samo podršku. Tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## natilalimaci

Linda, puno hvala.  dobro je to čuti od nekoga s iskustvom.  javim se s punim izvješćem.

----------


## Superman

Maleni update: zbog poslovnog puta po prvi put bila sam dva dana i jednu noć razdvojena od svog malog sisavca. Obzirom na problem koji sam prethodno opisala na ovoj temi, nisam se previše brinula oko moguće prepunjenosti ili zastoja... no, na moje veliko iznenađenje, dojke su se tako napunile da sam morala izdajati svako malo!!! U čudu sam se pitala od kud odjednom ovoliko mlijeka?!

Po povratku kući mali sisavac je u roku od odmah "razbio" sve kvrge i sad vozimo dalje u istom režimu... on doji bez kraja i konca, a sike su (opet) ispuhane, praznjikave i jadne...  :Grin:

----------


## cuba

A da li kod prodzenog pazite sto jedete? Krenula sam na low carb da skinem 3, 4 kg viška i primijetila da je jako opala količina mlijeka. Pa sam se vratila carbsima.
Iako imamo 2.1g, dosta cica danju, nocu, bilo mi je zao da ga zakinem zbog 4kg speka na nogama i guzici...

----------


## Mimah

po čemu si primijetila da je opala količina mlijeka? majčina prehrana uglavnom nema veze s proizvodnjom, proizvodi se koliko se troši. i ja sam svojedobno prešla na LCHF, beba je imala nekoliko mjeseci, rasla je kao buhtlica.

----------


## cuba

Po tome što su mi se cice u roku od tjedan dana smanjile i sto nisam cula kako guta. Sad kad opet normalno jedem, cujem gutljaje.

----------

